# Hew HD Channels Delayed



## tuncer (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DTV (just got new HR20's and was activating them). During the activation, the operator got handed a note that said the new HD channels that were supposed to roll out tomorrow have been delayed. No word on when but she said probably by a few days.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This hasn't been reported on DBSTalk.


----------



## uppitycracker2 (Dec 15, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a tech support CSR and there are 35 new channels launched tomorrow the 19th.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I just got off the phone with a tech support CSR and they said the sun will rise tomorrow 

Don't you just love the hype and anticipation!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> IDon't you just love the hype and anticipation!


Hype and Aunt Icipation, the newest duo to hit the Catskills!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> I just got off the phone with a tech support CSR and they said the sun will rise tomorrow
> 
> Don't you just love the hype and anticipation!


Is that tomorrow here or tomorrow in India or someplace else? Is it tomorrow anywhere yet?


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> I just got off the phone with a tech support CSR and they said the sun will rise tomorrow
> 
> Don't you just love the hype and anticipation!


A CSR just told me that aliens stole the satellite!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

That's spin for "we're stealing all the pixels we can so your HD will really look like SD when we let you look at it, but we told you for months that it would be HD so you'll think it really is HD..."


----------



## tuncer (Sep 1, 2007)

Guys, i have no reason to lie. I spent 20 minutes with her on the phone and at one point her supervisor handed her that note. She read it and said there would be a slight delay. She then covered her mic and asked him how long. He said he didn't know. Then she came back on the phone and told me the bad news. I hope it's not true...we'll see tomorrow I guess.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

They pass notes to the CSR's? Ok...


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> They pass notes to the CSR's? Ok...


Yes, and very naughty ones at that.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> They pass notes to the CSR's? Ok...


That's what I was just thinking. The supervisors walking around to their whole call center handing out little notes?


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

I just called DTV and a CSR told me that the new HD channels will only be available when the new DirecTV HR-TivoS3 is released by end of year. This new combined mpeg 4 capable receiver will feature a 4 terabyte drive, so plenty of storage. They said you can use the code HDVR4U to receive it for only a $99 lease fee.   

I'll be watching my new HD channels tomorrow morning


----------



## Xandor (Nov 15, 2005)

jfalkingham said:


> I just called DTV and a CSR told me that the new HD channels will only be available when the new DirecTV HR-TivoS3 is released by end of year. This new combined mpeg 4 capable receiver will feature a 4 terabyte drive, so plenty of storage. They said you can use the code HDVR4U to receive it for only a $99 lease fee.
> 
> I'll be watching my new HD channels tomorrow morning


As much as I wished they still kept Tivo, that's funny!

I'll be enjoying new HD channels when I get home tomorrow too.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

How are the new HD channels doing today?


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

All hail Tuncer  

Seriously, I apologize for doubting what you reported. Sometimes its hard to take the reality pill! Everyone - give it up for the man brave enough to tell us we are all wrong.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

tuncer said:


> Guys, i have no reason to lie. I spent 20 minutes with her on the phone and at one point her supervisor handed her that note. She read it and said there would be a slight delay. She then covered her mic and asked him how long. He said he didn't know. Then she came back on the phone and told me the bad news. I hope it's not true...we'll see tomorrow I guess.


No-one's accusing you of lying. I personally have no doubt it happened just the way you said.

Unfortunately, most of us here have played CSR roulette and are fully aware that a lot of them actually know nothing or are full of misinformation.

We tend to take any unconfirmed story from them with a grain of salt until proven otherwise.


----------



## tuncer (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, mind you, I should say that I didn't speak to a CSR. I got passed onto a higher department because of issues activating my new receivers.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

We don't doubt what you were told, just who told it to you.


----------



## alwayscool (May 10, 2005)

CSR = don't believe anything they say!

P.S. I have some swamp land for sale in Florida if you are interested.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I think we were skeptical at the very first post last night too cause it was the first we heard of it. Then after you said that several others reported the same thing, which made me believe it. Now the channels are not on, so it was very good information indeed. Albeit unfortunate news.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

A few posters on dbstalk said the same thing before the site went down.


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

lew said:


> A few posters on dbstalk said the same thing before the site went down.


Any idea when the site will be back up? I thought it was a a sign it went up this morning.....


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I've been trying to get back into dbstalk, but as you all know, the site is being hammered right now. D* hasn't given much info on the delay, only this message is appearing on the CSR Intranet:

DIRECTV's HD Channel rollout is delayed. We are reauthorizing customer packages and ensuring all are HD ready. More information to come.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This forum clears it all up.
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10283382&returnExpertiseCode=


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> This forum clears it all up.
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10283382&returnExpertiseCode=





> Apparently, the asmorific on the left quadrant of the new sat experienced inperfictious interference creating agnigious false AMRs reducing jigular amplification necessary for the composite of pixels to illuminate from fragmatation.


DirecTV frowns on employees revealing internal proprietary information. Somebody's gonna get fired!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

LOL

Latest try to get to DBSTalk produced this.


> Looking into some issues. Be back when we can.


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

I got some thing like due to large request bla bla bla... looks like there servers are getting crushed...


----------



## Bathel (Jan 24, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> LOL
> 
> Latest try to get to DBSTalk produced this.


DBS is completely down now... somethings looks like HD might have just launched.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

On the Directv landing page, there is a giant message box that says "Over 100 of your favorite HD National channels by the end of the year"

This is new (I think). It's in the spot where they used to have that creepy blonde lady with all the evening gowns on.

BY THE END OF THE YEAR?

If this is true, I think I may be done. I've already dropped Sunday ticket, and now I'm just waiting for FIOS, which is being rolled out now in my neighborhood. 

I'd never go back to Comcast, but FIOS would be cheaper (with my phone service also), so I may jump ship. 

After 6 years, I've certainly given Directv the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I can confirm, that no... the HD's haven't been launched.

DBSTalk is down right now.... and is being worked on.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

stiffi said:


> On the Directv landing page, there is a giant message box that says "Over 100 of your favorite HD National channels by the end of the year"
> 
> This is new (I think). It's in the spot where they used to have that creepy blonde lady with all the evening gowns on.
> 
> ...


By the "end of the year" has always been part of the message, and that refers to the 100 count... not the availability of any new HD.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Posted on Satellite Guys.
http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-hd-discussions/107730-update.html#post1037544

The latest on DBSTalk.


> Due to very high traffic, we are working to once again add more hardware to the sites operation. Until this is complete, some site features have been disabled and only registered members can access the site. Even with that the traffic flow still brings the site down we are sorry to say. We hope to have this resolved later today as we are currently working on hardware.


I hope DBSTalk sends a bill to DirecTV for the expense of adding hardware.


----------



## atlantadan (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm beginning to think it'll be more like the 26th or a week from now


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Posted on Satellite Guys.
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-hd-discussions/107730-update.html#post1037544
> 
> The latest on DBSTalk.
> I hope DBSTalk sends a bill to DirecTV for the expense of adding hardware.


It'll still only be leased though.


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

New quote on DBS Talk....
"Due to very high traffic, we are working to once again add more hardware to the sites operation. Until this is complete, some site features have been disabled and only registered members can access the site. 

Even with that the traffic flow still brings the site down we are sorry to say. We hope to have this resolved later today as we are currently working on hardware.

Instead of having the site open and then closed again. It will now remain closed until we can have the new hardware in place.

We are sorry about this issue. You may care to try AVSForum.com for some current DBS news."

Looks like they are crushed now...


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> By the "end of the year" has always been part of the message, and that refers to the 100 count... not the availability of any new HD.


I was referring to the ad on the splash page. That ad with the words prominently displayed is new within the last few days. It may very well have been put up there today, I haven't checked the DTV site in about 48 hours.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

That makes sense about not all customers were authorized to see the new HD stuff. A lot of people are getting new billing info on their bills but I haven't yet.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Swanni's rumor...Sept 21....(please no flames on Swanni) this is for info only....
http://www.tvpredictions.com/dexpansion091907.htm


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Guess the OP was right


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

stiffi said:


> I was referring to the ad on the splash page. That ad with the words prominently displayed is new within the last few days. It may very well have been put up there today, I haven't checked the DTV site in about 48 hours.


It went up some time last week stiffi and it's just the standard marketing boiler plate. it's essentailly all of their "public promise" I wouldn't read any meaning in it simply because today is the first day you've seen it. I promise it was there last week.


----------

